# Where the wild things are...



## herptrader (Sep 9, 2008)

*Published:* The Age (News Paper (online)
*Source: *http://www.theage.com.au/environmen...d-things-are-20080908-4cbf.html?page=fullpage

This is quite an interesting article. There is a lot we can take on board in terms of a conservation effort in our own back yards.

I have posted in the "Reptile News" forum because it describes some critically endangered reptiles that can be found in Melbourne back yards...




> The native grasslands of Victoria's Volcanic Plain, for example, were listed in June by the federal Environment Protection and Biodiversity Conservation Act as critically endangered.
> These grasslands, which support a variety of threatened animals and plants, such as the striped legless lizard, once stretched from Melbourne to the South Australian border.


----------



## miley_take (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks for that, very interesting


----------



## stim72 (Sep 9, 2008)

Great article. Its good to see so many groups getting involed.

I heard on the radio today that the WWF declared that the Carnby Cocktoo is an endangered species.


----------



## cement (Sep 9, 2008)

Good article for a newspaper. They should be congratulated.


----------



## xycom (Sep 19, 2008)

Interesting article...

The guys at Iramoo (Vic Uni) have done some really good conservation work especially with legless lizards.
http://www.iramoo.org.au/

They have an echidna living in the park, not sure how it got there but I've had to put it back a few times after it's gone for a wonder through the local streets. 

The article did forget to mention the volcanic grasslands west of melbourne are unique to anything else on the planet. There's also a lot of grasses and other plants growing in the area which are under threat of extinction. The efforts of the developers invading these areas to protect endangered flora and fauna is feable at best. The few areas that have been protected are being surrounded by more and more development and now have the polluted storm water from factories and suburban streets flowing into them spreading weeds and poisoning what remains.



Per


Per


----------

